# Milkman clone?



## Zakariya Baker (13/4/16)

Hey. 

I have only tried Milkman once over my 1+ year of vaping. To date, I have not found something quite as enjoyable. I can't buy Milkman, or rather don't want to because of the crazy high prices of imported juice. Please. If anyone knows of something that comes close to that sweet and creamy flavour, that is local, let me know

Thanks.


----------



## VapeDude (13/4/16)

I have about half a bottle that I could sell you if you would be keen on that


----------



## Vape_r (13/4/16)

Which milkman are you talking about? OHW milkman or the vaping rabbit one


----------



## Zakariya Baker (13/4/16)

OHW


----------



## Zakariya Baker (13/4/16)

no wiat, vaping rabbit sorry got confused


----------



## VapeDude (13/4/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> no wiat, vaping rabbit sorry got confused



Ok sorry I have OHW. Probably should have asked that upfront


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/4/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Hey.
> 
> I have only tried Milkman once over my 1+ year of vaping. To date, I have not found something quite as enjoyable. I can't buy Milkman, or rather don't want to because of the crazy high prices of imported juice. Please. If anyone knows of something that comes close to that sweet and creamy flavour, that is local, let me know
> 
> Thanks.


Not sure if u do any diy, found these if u interested. Not sure how accurate they are tho . 
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/192864/OHW%3A+Milk+Man+%28clone%29

http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/one-hit-wonder-the-milk-man/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (7/6/16)

Bump on this still soul searching for a cheaper similar option that tastes like VR Milkman


----------

